# First fishing kayak



## rbecker08 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hey all I have been bitten by the bug and looking at buying my first kayak. I would like to do all sorts of fishing from the bay to offshore as I get some experience. I was hoping you all could give me some guidance so my rig can grow as I learn more. The two I have been looking at are

http://www.perceptionkayaks.com/us/products/pescador-pro-120

And

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/ocean-kayak-prowler-13-134-angler-kayak

Main differences are the perception has a better layout but is wider and shorter while the prowler has history and just seems to work. Would be open to any thoughts you all have. Thanks


----------



## Travismdrury (Apr 3, 2016)

Don't know much about those Kayaks, I've got an Ascend FS128T and I'm pretty happy with it. Haven't taken it offshore yet still pretty new to kayak fishing but its pretty stable in choppy water and lets me stand up conditions permitting.


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

Hobie, unless budget is an issue


----------



## rbecker08 (Dec 7, 2014)

Yup budget is the issue, I started at center console this is where we landed lol...and I'll look into the asend I don't know much about them and never really looked at them. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## fishinbug (Jan 1, 2016)

*Try It Before You Buy It*

It is very important to test drive some kayaks before you purchase one. They don't all fit one size. Watch for Demo Day announcements from local shops, rent one and use it all day. A kayak can be agony if it doesn't fit you.


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

Kayaks... Size can matter. Not just length but width and weight capacity.

Paddle some. Some are barges and push as much water as they traverse. If you need to cover water, a barge is a pain.

Sent from my HTCD200LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Just got s perception tribe 9.5. There are a few on cl


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

What type of fishing do you plan to do most? Beach/trolling? Inshore flats? Bay?


----------



## usmcpararigger (Jul 23, 2013)

I have the prowler and absolutely love it. Im 5'11 180lbs and its plenty stable for me, tracks really well, and holds all of my gear. I have never had any issues going offshore with it and have been caught in some pretty bad seas when the weather decided to shift and go from flat to 2-3ft and she did just fine getting me back to shore. I have heard many good things about the Perception and don't think you could go wrong with either yak. Like others have stated, give them a test ride and decide from there.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

I would definitely look at the ascend. My neighbor has one and it's a sweet ride. Plenty of space and stable enough to stand in it. If I wasn't in a hobie already I would highly consider this thing!


----------



## rbecker08 (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks all for your insight I tried to set up some demos but the usual fun limiter reared its head, budget. But got the prowler 13 and super excited to get on the water. Our next one we'll definitely test defiantly they best advice to those that don't have the decision made for them


----------



## redleg155 (Feb 28, 2014)

The Pescador Pro 120 is my current fishing Kayak. The seat itself makes a world of difference. I just did a 9 mile trip down the Suwanee in a rental tandem conventional kayak seat and missed the support and comfort of the 120 pro seat. The 120 pro also has a great tank well that will fit a large cooler. ..the heck with a milk crate, I need room for fish and food!! Oh, disregard the mess, I had plastic ammo cans and gear scattered on the deck while wade fishing..


----------



## clynch (Aug 15, 2014)

Ive been looking at the pescador pro 120. The price is awesome. The videos show the seat as having a reclined and a raised position. Does it go low. Looks to be a decent size yak and is not too heavy. Would you go of shore in it?


----------



## rbecker08 (Dec 7, 2014)

I didn't wind up with that one but I can convey the info I was told....you could go offshore but you would have to really pick your days it is short and wife. But yes the seat goes low and high.


----------



## rbecker08 (Dec 7, 2014)

And didn't read lol you weren't asking me let us know your thoughts redleg


----------



## redleg155 (Feb 28, 2014)

If you look at the specifications you will see that it approximately the same width as the WS ride 115, but just a bit longer. The hull design makes and deck height between the two are the major differences. The WS has more of a pontoon type hull, which makes for great stability, but at a cost of speed. The Pescador Pro has a faster hull design and has a little extra stability, but the cost is that it is not a stand up and fish yak. 

I've owned both and I definitely would pick the pescador over the two. As for the gulf, I have no reservations about not taking it. I've already been in some serious weather and water conditions with no worries.


----------



## clynch (Aug 15, 2014)

Appreciate the response. I don't believe I'll ever stand. Tried it in a OT predator and didn't like it. High seat is good enough for me. I primarily fish inshore. This yak looks like it will do fine and still go off shore on a nice day. Thanks again for the response, both of you!


----------



## rguidroz (Jan 18, 2014)

*Pescador 120 Pro*

I have the Pescador Pro 120, and I love it. Ive been in the seat for 6 plus hours and not tired at all, I put a fish finder on it, and its a fishing Machine, its wide but light for its size. I load it on top my SUV with no problems. No complaints. I'm a happy customer!


----------

